# Chelsea 1999-2015



## dcairns (Apr 23, 2007)

She adopted us as a stray, barely more than a kitten. She was such a joy to my wife and I with all her affection. But in the last 5 months with failing kidneys and a large tumor preventing her from eating much, we had to have her put to sleep this morning. We will miss her so much.

She had something of a cheese addiction, and would come beg when she heard the cutting board come out.




























I am pretty sure she thought the Christmas was all for her benefit.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Dcairns,
I'm so sorry for your loss of Sweet Chelsea:'(
What a beautiful girl!
She is at The Bridge now, making lots of new friends, with many of our babies...
(((HUGS)))
Sharon


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I am so sorry about Chelsea.  What an absolutely stunning kitty she was! Those pictures are so wonderful, especially those of her "begging" for her cheese. I hope you and your wife can take some comfort from them now and that, in time, they'll make you and your wife smile. She obviously adopted the right people to care for her and to give her such a long and happy life.


----------



## Saly (Jun 3, 2012)

I am so very sorry about Chelsea, she was a beautiful kitty! This is always so extremely hard, my thoughts are with you
Sally


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Oh no, I'm deeply sorry for your tremendous loss. It's so heartbreaking to lose our beloved animals, but you did the right thing in letting her free, I believe. She'll always be in your heart as I'm sure she was in yours. Hugs to you all.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm sorry for your loss.
RIP Chelsea.


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I know the heartache felt when they leave us and I wish I could take it away. Thank you for giving her a wonderful life.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

She was a sweetie and although she has temporarily left you, I am sure she still is! The decision you had to ake is never an easy way - bless you for loving her so much.


----------



## vlapinta (Apr 29, 2015)

So Sorry for your loss. She was so pretty. Thanks for sharing her beautiful pictures. Treasure all her wonderful memories.


----------



## evince (Mar 9, 2015)

So sorry for your loss, she was so beautiful. Rest in Peace dear girl


----------



## Augustine (Nov 27, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss. You did the right thing, though. And I'm sure she was glad to have spent so many years with you and your wife, all the way up until the end. No doubt she'll be watching you guys from the rainbow bridge.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

I am very sorry for your loss. RIP sweet Chelsea.

Judy


----------



## burt (Jun 2, 2014)

RIP Chelsea...Same date as my Smokey 1999-2015...I hope they are both playing together in Heaven..

So sorry for your loss


----------

